
Draw AWS Diagrams with Cloudcraft - nikolay
https://cloudcraft.co/
======
nolite
Interesting... but alot of things missing from my own stack:

-Elastic Beanstalk

-Kinesis

-Firehose

-DataPipeline

-EMR

